# Ever Size Dudes Up ?



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2017)

Long story as short as possible I have been sizing dudes up by asking my gf "who's bigger me or that dude?"

Also looking at the pants label where it has the size of a dudes pants like on levis and stuff.

Have even asked a few of my friends "hey what size shirt is that you're wearing?"

Anyone else ever size people up like that too or ask for someone else's point of view ?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 26, 2017)

A lot of times it's just obvious Zig.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 26, 2017)

This screams of insecurity and ego stroking, Z.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2017)

Nope
 But I have noticed that when I am under 250 and lean girls look at me.

Over 250 and the girls boyfriends start looking at me 

Couldn't give a shit about sizing someone up though. Not looking for fights


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 26, 2017)

I size guys up all the time bc I'm concerned about pp size. I'm not always right though. Take Ron for example. He has the girth of a baby whale and the length of a large moose. Moral of the story? Don't judge a book by it's cover.... And when performing coitus with Ron, don't forget the lube.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 26, 2017)

Homophobia prevents me from asking questions like this.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> This screams of insecurity and ego stroking, Z.



I agree with you Ron but I don't struggle with that anymore. I'm just fine in my insecure ego stroking skin. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Nope
> But I have noticed that when I am under 250 and lean girls look at me.
> 
> Over 250 and the girls boyfriends start looking at me



Bull shit, they both look!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes but it's more mad dog style. 
Be polite but have a plan to kill anyone.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2017)

To answer your question Z, I size guys up all the time. It's just natural to assess your surroundings; it's a primitive mechanism used to determine a threat at first and then to start to establish your place in the pecking order. 

Don't think it's not normal. What's not normal is fighting it or denying you do it.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 26, 2017)

Looking at other dudes on purpose is a form of gay


----------



## Yaya (Jan 26, 2017)

Z....I bet when men are looking at u they are probably just in deep thought saying to themselves "what the fuk is that homeless guy doing here?"


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 26, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> This screams of insecurity and ego stroking, Z.





snake said:


> To answer your question Z, I size guys up all the time. It's just natural to assess your surroundings; it's a primitive mechanism used to determine a threat at first and then to start to establish your place in the pecking order.
> 
> Don't think it's not normal. What's not normal is fighting it or denying you do it.



Im somewhere right in the middle of this. I think the fact that your asking your girl puts you over the boarder onto the insecure ego stroking side.

I always have extremely good situational awareness and know who is around me. I learned 12 years ago when I first started training in MMA that sizing people up was worthless for a defensive purpose. When I started training i was 230lbs and dozens and dozens of time I got locked in a cage to spar with someone many times half my weight and got the shit kicked out of me. Size dosnt mean shit if someone is skilled. So that being said, with more and more people training in some form of martial art and more and more people carrying weapons, I look at every situation Im in like "Ok, how can I best react to a situation if it arises." And all that is is putting a lot of little things together such as always traying to sit in a corner or with my back to a wall when out at a restaurant/bar, knowing where exits are, etc. 

I very much have the mad dog mentality like tool said. I'm extremely respectful, polite and nice to people. I never ever instigate fights of **** with people, but odds are if I don't know you, I have already devised at least 2 plans on how to kill you if the situation called for it. 


that got off on a tangent...


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2017)

all the time..........


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Im somewhere right in the middle of this. I think the fact that your asking your girl puts you over the boarder onto the insecure ego stroking side.



Oh, I'm not asking my wife to compare me to someone else; her opinion does not matter here.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 26, 2017)

Only when they are pissing in the urinal next to me....


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 26, 2017)

snake said:


> her opinion does not matter here.



That goes without clarifying.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2017)

Started doing this recently because my point of view seems distorted.

Noticed my clothes fitting tighter but looking in the mirror was thinking I look the same size. 

For example there is a dude I work with that I think is a pretty big dude and was thinking was around my size.

Looked at his levis label they are size 36 and he was wearing the same brand pizza logo work shirt size xl.

There is no way I would be able to fit in those clothes yet I was thinking we were the around the same size.

Asked my gf she said "you are way bigger than that guy"

Ego stroking or insecurity maybe but really not so much. 

Am well aware that size and appearance these days don't mean jack shit in a fight.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Started doing this recently because my point of view seems distorted.



We are all kinda fuuked up Z. Sometimes I still see that 115 lb High School freshman staring back at me in the mirror. I know guys who were the chubby kid on the block and lost a fair amount of weight; they still see the chubby kid in the mirror.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2017)

this is the gear talking Z..Its a good thing and a bad thing


----------



## Maijah (Jan 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Started doing this recently because my point of view seems distorted.
> 
> Noticed my clothes fitting tighter but looking in the mirror was thinking I look the same size.
> 
> ...



Zig being "bigger" than the next dude isn't necessarily a good thing. If you can't fit into an Xtra large t-shirt and a size 36" waist Levi's and look halfway decent then that's probably the case. Also you can't ask your girl shit, she's gonna tell you exactly what you want hear..Lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2017)

snake said:


> We are all kinda fuuked up Z. Sometimes I still see that 115 lb High School freshman staring back at me in the mirror. I know guys who were the chubby kid on the block and lost a fair amount of weight; they still see the chubby kid in the mirror.



Probably the best way to get an idea on the size of yourself is to have someone take a picture of you next to someone you think is around your size.

Then go from there, otherwise you might not be spot on about the size of yourself.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Zig being "bigger" than the next dude isn't necessarily a good thing. If you can't fit into an Xtra large t-shirt and a size 36" waist Levi's and look halfway decent then that's probably the case. Also you can't ask your girl shit, she's gonna tell you exactly what you want hear..Lol.



I feel better about myself when I am bigger the bigger the better to me is best.

The gf is not the type to blow smoke up my ass if anything is gunna under rate it.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 26, 2017)

No never


----------



## RISE (Jan 26, 2017)

I do it all the time but not out of vanity, ego or insecurity, but bc the fact that I see myself every fukin day and never get a good idea of how I might look from someone else's perspective.  So if I see someone who has a decent physique or even someone I think is big, I try to visually compare myself to them to get an idea of how big or not so big I am compared to the person I find impressive.  Sometimes I even end up comparing myself to dudes I have no business comparing myself to, bc like snake said, we end up still seeing ourselves as how we were when we first started out.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't really care about other guys honestly. I don't have to size them up because im a big Frankenstein looking mofo.. my height and size usually has guys sizing me up I guess LOL


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow. I'm gonna keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wow. I'm gonna keep my mouth shut.



iLike your mouth better when it's open


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 26, 2017)

Seeker said:


> iLike your mouth better when it's open



Haha its gonna stay closed in this thread. Gonna be a good boy


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm not a huge guy myself, so ya I like to look at other guys builds. Purely just to see what they have accomplished, nothing more. Sometimes I do catch myself thinking that someday Ill look like that or Ill think yeah I remember when I started and I looked like that. 

As snake said also, I don't see myself how I truly look. I still see myself as when I started nearly everyday when I look in the mirror. That's what drives me to never stop. I have this image in my head that I know I will never truly obtain. I can maybe get close, but there is always more. 

I feel that a lot of us as bodybuilders, powerlifters, power builders are all the same in this way. We all have goals. Some of us achieve them, but even as we do that doesn't mean we stop. There's always another goal to set. That is why we "size" other men up.


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2017)

At a fairly lean 6'2 270, I the "biggest" guy in my gym. But size isn't everything. There are plenty of smaller guys who have better defined muscles, superior vascularity, greater strength, etc. My workout partner is a half foot shorter than me and 225 and he looks bigger than I do and is stronger than i am, but people see me as bigger because I'm taller. 

Fact is we are painfully aware of *all* of our flaws, while we see the outstanding attributes of others.

So yes, I size guys up- but usually not to see if they're bigger than me. To see what aspects of their physique are superior to mine. 

Now that I've typed this is does sound pathetic......


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 26, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Only when they are pissing in the urinal next to me....



You beat me to it lol


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Looking at other dudes on purpose is a form of gay



lmao !!!! hahahahah


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Probably the best way to get an idea on the size of yourself is to have someone take a picture of you next to someone you think is around your size.
> 
> Then go from there, otherwise you might not be spot on about the size of yourself.



That's probably the best way to do it. I know I never see myself as bigger than other people until I see it in a picture........I know I'm a big guy but my eyes don't let me see it that way


----------



## Joliver (Jan 27, 2017)

Big, muscular, and strong. 

I'm an all or nothing kind of guy...so I chose none of the above.


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Probably the best way to get an idea on the size of yourself is to have someone take a picture of you next to someone you think is around your size.
> 
> Then go from there, otherwise you might not be spot on about the size of yourself.



Something close to that is a little trick I use. When I'm trying to cut, I have someone take a pic from the neck down or you can just have them crop out your head. You don't get to look at the pic until the next day. Now take a look; you will be less critical of yourself when you're fuuked up mind doesn't see that as you. 

This trick can also be used for guys/gals that think they are not visibly losing weight. It's not 100% but you can be more subjective.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 27, 2017)

You know what's cool? Out squatting someone. 

No ****ing perception there.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 27, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You know what's cool? Out squatting someone.
> 
> No ****ing perception there.



Wish I had that happen to me. One day


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't do this Zeig, who gives a f*ck. I kinda just keep to myself and mind my own business...I don't size up dudes and never ask my girl who's bigger or w.e I just know I look beast right now. The only reason I would ever "size up" or double take a dude is if he's a ****ing savage monster freak..and I woudn't be looking at him out of jealously..I would be like good shit man ur a f*cking beast what are you running?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 27, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You know what's cool? Out squatting someone.
> 
> No ****ing perception there.



No doubt sir and you are right about that so in general a bigger dude is assumed to squat heavier.



BiologicalChemist said:


> Don't do this Zeig, who gives a f*ck. I kinda just keep to myself and mind my own business...I don't size up dudes and never ask my girl who's bigger or w.e I just know I look beast right now. The only reason I would ever "size up" or double take a dude is if he's a ****ing savage monster freak..and I woudn't be looking at him out of jealously..I would be like good shit man ur a f*cking beast what are you running?



I get what you are saying but I don't think you understand for what reason I am doing it.

The reason I am doing it is because like I said before my clothes are getting tighter I am thinking I am a certain size  but I am not seeing myself in the mirror as getting bigger.

And lets face it we are all looking in the mirror hoping to see some size gains right ?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2017)

If you've never flipped through pictures and said to yourself god damn that's a big mother ****er and upon closer inspection realized it was you.....you aren't that big. 




heavydeads83 said:


> You beat me to it lol



X3.


----------



## mech (Jan 28, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nope
> But I have noticed that when I am under 250 and lean girls look at me.
> 
> Over 250 and the girls boyfriends start looking at me
> ...



I actually laughed at this pretty hard it's so true


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 28, 2017)

You don't have to be ****ing Freud to realize that guys obsession with size in bodybuilding is from penis size insecurity.


----------



## mickems (Jan 28, 2017)

Dakinilvr said:


> You don't have to be ****ing Freud to realize that guys obsession with size in bodybuilding is from penis size insecurity.



It's not necessarily an insecurity but, a certain pride we have for ourselves and our aesthetic accomplishments that makes us obsessed with B.B. (my small pp has nothing to do with it)


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 28, 2017)

stonetag said:


> A lot of times it's just obvious Zig.



Obviously gay as FUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 28, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You know what's cool? Out squatting someone.
> 
> No ****ing perception there.



Or out eating a mother****er in a donut eating contest right you fat cop bastard??? LMAO:32 (18):


----------



## Joliver (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd like to point out this is a funny thread every 2 days.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 30, 2017)

Zig I'm sizing you up right meow


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 30, 2017)

I size everyone up automatically without even thinking about it. It's just second nature.


----------



## captncrunchyslams (Jan 31, 2017)

There's a difference between looking, 'miring and comparing.

I wouldn't go comparing, or basing very much of your personal accomplishment or self esteem on comparison. Leave that to professional judges.

You might be the biggest guy in your gym for years but you may be the smallest guy in another gym, so remain humble.

I think it's ok to look at a guy and non-sexually admire the tremendous amount of work he did to build himself to that level of size and strength.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 1, 2017)

Joliver said:


> I'd like to point out this is a funny thread every 2 days.



Two days later....still funny.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2017)

when I worked as a bouncer for many years I would size up everyone and everything..but at the gym never im actually very nice and friendly in the gym


----------



## Lilo (Feb 1, 2017)

Does sizing down count? Or just up?


----------



## Live2Train (Feb 5, 2017)

I often think I'm smaller than other guys.  Not many of us see ourselves as being big.  It's a sickness and most of us have it.  That's what keeps us going in the gym.  I'm always wondering if guys are bigger than me, and it's not an ego thing at all.  I really don't see myself like others do, so I have to ask from time to time to see what I look like in others eyes.  Just self assurance that I'm putting in work.


----------



## nightster (Feb 5, 2017)

I kinda get what Z is talking about.  I recently saw a jerry ward video where he measures his arms... To me he looks much bigger than me. Yet his arms are less than an inch bigger (at this point lol).  As stated before I still see the skinny guy and think there can be some self image distortions.   I find I keep going between "holy shit I'm getting there", to "nope, still scrawny"..


----------



## Joliver (Feb 7, 2017)

funny thread....really great reading 2 day.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2017)

Got my eyes checked and recieved my new glasses.

Problem solved no more need to ask other people who is bigger.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's a question, do u think other guys look at u and say wow he's jacked? 

Waiting to see some responses....


----------



## automatondan (Feb 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Here's a question, do u think other guys look at u and say wow he's jacked?
> 
> Waiting to see some responses....



As someone who has recently put on some considerable size, I am reluctantly noticing all the guys looking at me.... its weird actually... I dont feel I look much different, but guys have been coming up to me and talking bout wanting to get in better shape and asking me about workout programs... And im only around 200 lbs now... Some of you guys here make me look like a teenager. Im new to this... not used to it all!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Here's a question, do u think other guys look at u and say wow he's jacked?
> 
> Waiting to see some responses....



No, and this has nothing to being jacked.

Here is the reason I needed help seeing things clearly.

That -0.25 & the -0.50 means one eye is slightly worse than the other.

Bottom line is my eyes are fukked up thus needed help getting a clearer picture.

 Shorter and further distances bigger and smaller sizes are harder to realize without the glasses.

View attachment 3645


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Here's a question, do u think other guys look at u and say wow he's jacked?
> 
> Waiting to see some responses....



Only the fat gays who are into that "bear" thing


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2017)

Zeigler u are a piece of shit


----------



## snake (Feb 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Here's a question, do u think other guys look at u and say wow he's jacked?
> 
> Waiting to see some responses....



Yeah, I just wish they'd stop at "That dude is jacked" as opposed to "That dude is jacked for an old guy"


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 8, 2017)

You can ask only if it's your bro otherwise it's weard


----------



## thqmas (Feb 8, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The reason I am doing it is because like I said before my clothes are getting tighter I am thinking I am a certain size  but I am not seeing myself in the mirror as getting bigger.
> 
> And lets face it we are all looking in the mirror hoping to see some size gains right ?



You ever thought that every label has different sizes? As in a XL CK shirt is not like another brand XL and so on...

I size a man by his legs. That's how I know if someone is powerful/strong or how much potential he has to be so. other body parts don't tell anything in my opinion.

I have trouble finding pants, so I buy them and my wife adjust them for me. Sizing me will just make you frustrated...

Stop sizing ppl. The next stage is:

"Oh man, I think I got a big shlong because my medium condom is tight on me. Now I see ppl with small shlongies putting on some trojan xxxl, and I'm like wwwwhat? Let me see that shlong for a minute..."

Just stop it. Not healthy dude


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2017)

This thread is awesome


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> This thread is awesome



Every 2 days or so it's great...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 9, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Every 2 days or so it's great...



I Blame it on Jol, that diabolical hick, he could have told Zig to stop washing his shirts in hot water pages ago.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 11, 2017)

snake said:


> Yeah, I just wish they'd stop at "That dude is jacked" as opposed to "That dude is jacked for an old guy"



They are copelled to state the obvious.

Although it sounds like a discredit is actually even more of a compliment.

To say for an old guy means you are jacked and even cooler because you are old and jacked.

And is more impressive.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 11, 2017)

snake said:


> Yeah, I just wish they'd stop at "That dude is jacked" as opposed to "That dude is jacked for an old guy"



Hey at least they're telling you you're jacked.  All I ever get is, "Skinny jeans shouldn't fit that loosely.  Have you ever thought about joining a gym?"  :32 (6):


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 13, 2021)

Like at a bath house or standing at a urinal? Hahaha No i
knkw what you mean & yeah. Because I’m some times a petty mother _____r lol


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2021)

When I want to make a fella feel inferior I start using the urinal he is already using, I let them size up!

Yeah not a true story but funny as ****, would love to see it in a movie scene lol.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 13, 2021)

A version of this is the guy who uses the urinal next to you and thinks he's funny as fvck when he says "ooh, that water's cold."

Perfect comeback to that is to say "yeah ... and *deep* too."


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 13, 2021)

Went to a football game with my boss and his brother. They had a urinal trough. There was nowhere to fit in. My bosses brother said watch this. He went over and dropped trousers like a toddler taking a piss. Suddenly there was space. &#55358;&#56596;


----------

